# Brit 70, dies inside 'happy ending' massage parlour



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

I just read this story about a British man in Thailand who died while having sex in a massage parlor. British man, 70, dies inside 'happy ending' massage parlour in Thai 'Sin City' Pattaya Sounds like something more than just a happy ending massage, but who knows. You have to wonder what will be said about him at either his funeral or a celebration of life? I would wager the family would be upset at dealing with the consequences.

Reminds me of a story about a Portland, Oregon news editor who died while having sex with a young prostitute. Oregon newspaper editor dies of heart attack after making love with woman he paid for sex

So the question is how common is death by sex? I did a quick Google Search and found this article which says yes it happens but very rarely at least in Oregon.
How Common Is It To Die During Sex?

And now an educational moment on If Your Partner Dies During Sex, Here's How You Should Handle It

So for all the cheaters out there imagine the grief and scandal you would leave behind for your family if you died while either cheating with a sex worker or even a mistress. 

Imagine the trauma and probably guilt you would create if you died while having sex with your wife. Now that could leave a person mentally scared for life.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

If he was hanging out in Pattaya, the guy likely was not married. Sounds like he died happy so I guess there are worse ways to go.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

My GF and I have talked about how much fun we have being with each other when we have the chance (1.5 hours apart with full time employment and families makes it a not every week thing) and we've both commented that if we had met in our twenties and not forties we might have killed each other or died of malnutrition or something. We both agreed that "It would be a hell of a way to go." 

I can see the undertaker now speaking to the family, "I'm afraid you might have to have a closed casket because I can't get the grin of their face."


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

There was a couple who lived not far from me that died having sex in a hot tub. They were at a resort in Mexico for their daughter's wedding that was to take place the next day. He was a big man and she was a petite woman.. He took a fatal heart attack during sex and she couldn't get out from under him and drowned.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

It really was a happy ending. Cheers mate!


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

I can't help it.

At least they died doing something they loved!

ba-domp-shhhh!


----------



## rugswept (May 8, 2019)

I can finally say "he's a man who died doing what he loved" where I'm sure this time it's true.


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

Ah the happiest of endings. 

Reminds me of Game of Thrones
"How would you like to die Tyrion son of Tywin?"
"In my own bed, with a belly full of wine, and a maiden's mouth on my **** at the age of 80", he replied.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

Came and went at the same time.....RIP...


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Where I live in Massachusetts there was a guy who used to work construction but he had gained a lot of weight so he started driving taxis instead. He was around six six so and carried the weight well. He was constantly cheating on his wife but she either didn’t know or didn’t care. 
One night he had one of his girlfriends in the back of his taxi and they were going at it when he had a heart attack and died. Because he weighed around three hundred pounds and he was on top of her she couldn’t get out from underneath him. Eventually she was able to reach his phone and called for an ambulance and of course the cops turned up too.
It was the biggest story in my area for a long time.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

"He died with his boots off!"


Thailand? things were probably going well, until his hot female masseuse did her OWN shocking reveal....


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

This reminded me of Nelson Rockefeller's demise while doing his GF was bent over his desk. ME said he died of a heart attack at 70. Word was he thought he was coming but he was actually going.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Rus47 said:


> This reminded me of Nelson Rockefeller's demise while doing his GF was bent over his desk. ME said he died of a heart attack at 70. Word was he thought he was coming but he was actually going.


Actually, that's not true, according to the New York Times. The initial reports were not correct. He was working with a female aide at a townhouse he owned, but he was fully clothed in jacket and tie (but shoes off), on the first floor, in a sitting room, with work papers strewn about. The NY Times article details the time of the events down to the minute.

NY Times-- Rockefeller death


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Wolfman1968 said:


> Actually, that's not true, according to the New York Times. The initial reports were not correct. He was working with a female aide at a townhouse he owned, but he was fully clothed in jacket and tie (but shoes off), on the first floor, in a sitting room, with work papers strewn about. The NY Times article details the time of the events down to the minute.
> 
> NY Times-- Rockefeller death


It was a long time ago. The stories I have read (not in NYT) were the whole thing was rugswept. Just like the NY State governor who recently resigned and remains uncharged. And actually, since NYT said wasnt true, that convinces me even more that it IS true lol.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Wolfman1968 said:


> Actually, that's not true, according to the New York Times. The initial reports were not correct. He was working with a female aide at a townhouse he owned, but he was fully clothed in jacket and tie (but shoes off), on the first floor, in a sitting room, with work papers strewn about. The NY Times article details the time of the events down to the minute.
> 
> NY Times-- Rockefeller death


Let me get this straight...you BELIEVE what the NYT is telling you?

Come on, Man!


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I thought I read that he was midway through his massage when he had a medical event.

Looked to me like he hadn't actually had his happy ending before he departed this life.

If so I feel bad.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

DEATH!

BY SNU SNU!


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Death and serious medical emergencies during sex is a real thing. It does happen quite a bit across the land. 

A number of years ago Dr Laura Schlesinger would talk about this during her syndicated radio show and she would cite some statistics that people dying during sex occurred several times more with someone other than their spouse. 

I am sure she meant that as a cautionary tale in an attempt to discourage tom foolery, but you can't help but wonder if that fact actually made it that much more enticing ...... as in, "Don't have sex outside your marriage - it may be so hot and exciting that you DIE in the middle of it." Yeah that's a big discouragement for someone that's been stuck in sexless marriage for the last several years LOL 

When Lamar Odom ended up in ICU on the ventilator after a weekend in a Nevada brothel, I'm sure there were a number of people that couldn't help feeling at least a little envious LOL   Of course that was do more to the drugs than the hanky panky but still


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

lifeistooshort said:


> I thought I read that he was midway through his massage when he had a medical event.
> 
> Looked to me like he hadn't actually had his happy ending before he departed this life.


Of course she's going to tell the cops she was just giving him a backrub when died. She's not going to say she had just given him the best hummer of his life and when he said, "oh God I'm coming!" he really meant it. 

I'm sure there was some evidence tampering going before the cops got there. 

Of course I don't know if happy ending massages are actually illegal in Thailand. But going through the towel laundry and matching DNA would determine at what point of course of events that death occurred.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Wait what the hell? Pattaya is a sex city? My wife has that as one of her password components. 🧐


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

oldshirt said:


> Of course she's going to tell the cops she was just giving him a backrub when died. She's not going to say she had just given him the best hummer of his life and when he said, "oh God I'm coming!" he really meant it.
> 
> I'm sure there was some evidence tampering going before the cops got there.
> 
> Of course I don't know if happy ending massages are actually illegal in Thailand. But going through the towel laundry and matching DNA would determine at what point of course of events that death occurred.


I hope he got it 😀

I looked it up and it looks like it's illegal in Thailand. I'm sure they'll investigate....unless someone was paid off.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

lifeistooshort said:


> I hope he got it 😀
> 
> I looked it up and it looks like it's illegal in Thailand. I'm sure they'll investigate....unless someone was paid off.


Investigating prostitution in Thailand would be like trying to investigate tearing the tags off matresses in the US. There isn't enough ink in the world to fill out the paper work. If you were to haul off all the prostitutes, you'd need a whole other country to place them and about the only thing left in all the towns and cities would be tumbleweed.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

"Wow!" said Zombie Cat. "Not only is this a reanimated zombie thread, it was reanimated by a spammer advertising what British people used to refer to as 'knocking shops.'"


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Cool. I have pretty much decided that if my wife walks on before I do I'll join her by getting a group of women together for a non stop romp and commit suicide by vagina. My only worry is how the women would feel about being there after I'd walked on.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

MattMatt said:


> "Wow!" said Zombie Cat. "Not only is this a reanimated zombie thread, it was reanimated by a spammer advertising what British people used to refer to as 'knocking shops.'"


As the starter of the thread, I have no problem with its resurrection. It is an interesting topic and kind of a moral lesson for some older "cheaters" as to what their legacy might look like if sex turns out to be too much for them.

Alternately, it does suggest that older cheaters at least try to stay in good health through cardio exercise in a gym.

I remember a number of years ago, reading about the connection between Testosterone Hormone Replacement Therapy. The studies I read to find details, indicated that the men who died could not climb a flight of stairs and were very frail, but within a month of the HRT, they added muscle and felt much stronger. I concluded that they probably after not really exercising for years, just overdid it and suffered a heart attack. Never really thought about what "over did it" included, but in retrospect some of it could have been sex.

Happy New Year


----------

